# Fan off my air conditioner is not working



## Feritzjames (May 6, 2014)

I have hear crappy sound like that Fan off my air conditioner is stuck. I just open it's back cover and checked it by myself yes it's not running.I have check it with the tester it shows positive statues. It's a 12000-Btu window unit. Anyone there with the solution.


----------



## ELECTROLOVER (Apr 14, 2014)

Check/replace capacitor, check/replace motor, call a real hvac tech, or just buy a new window unit.


----------



## heatingrepairchicago (Nov 8, 2014)

just replace the window unit you will end up spending more money on the repairs then it would to replace the unit its self. good luck


----------



## coldairpros (Dec 31, 2014)

Chicago is right .. price of window unit is not worth repairing even if you can!

A/C Tampa A/C Clearwater


----------



## jennewhite (Jan 25, 2015)

Best solution of this problem is to replace the window unit as everyone told earlier.


----------



## airtrackinc (Feb 12, 2014)

If the compressor starts but the fan does not, the condenser fan motor could be the problem.
If the condenser fan starts but the compressor does not, the unit may be low on refrigerant, the compressor might be too hot, or the compressor might be bad.


----------

